# ICS for XOOM



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

It's finally here! Announced at CES, and OTA updates are rolling out tonight and tomorrow. Can't wait to see what will happen next!


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Finally good bye lag

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## explamphibian (Jun 7, 2011)

You must have gotten the inside scoop. As of last night no one at CES was sure, and nothing said ICS.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

Reading more, its out for test right now, but if there are no major problems, it'll be released to the masses next week.


----------



## katoom (Jan 8, 2012)

Last night I fired up my Xoom. It was about 8:20 PM and I had an update available. So after 10 minutes I had ICS up and running. I played around with it for a while. We'll see how things shake out over the coming weeks.

I was about to pull the root trigger and flash another ROM before the update came through. Now I'll wait until Team EoS comes out with an update to the ICS rom that google released and flash it. Last weekend I flashed Liberty3 V2 on my Droid X and absolutely love it. I'm sure that future ROM's for the Xoom will be just as impressive.


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Anyone know if the soak test is over?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## spollock (Aug 29, 2011)

Official Stock ICS is installing now.

I was running the EOS nightly 38, and it was awesome... missed having the HDMI and some of the little google tweaks.
Went back to stock 3.2 - It picked up two updates before the ICS (IML77)... time to play...









Edit: After having some time to mess with it, it was well worth going back to stock in order to get this. HDMI works like a charm, no more little annoying "...google has stopped working..." messages. Wow, its like a whole new device again. Using the GrooVe IP (VoIP app) is so clear now, you would swear it was a landline... only better.









Thanks Google and Motorola - Love the WiFi Xoom again!


----------



## the_other_ray (Jan 21, 2012)

spollock said:


> Official Stock ICS is installing now.
> 
> I was running the EOS nightly 38, and it was awesome... missed having the HDMI and some of the little google tweaks.
> Went back to stock 3.2 - It picked up two updates before the ICS (IML77)... time to play...
> ...


Using grooveip, did ics

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## the_other_ray (Jan 21, 2012)

Did ice cream sandwich fix the echo problem with grooveip when not using a headphone?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok, this may be a silly question...but will the leak for the wifi only version work in the LTE version as well??


----------



## spollock (Aug 29, 2011)

the_other_ray said:


> Did ice cream sandwich fix the echo problem with grooveip when not using a headphone?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


I don't have an echo any more when using GrooVe IP - Win!


----------



## spollock (Aug 29, 2011)

Also I found that if you have Bluetooth enabled and want to use the speaker or headphones, you DO get an echo. Turning OFF the Bluetooth option in Settings>Miscellaneous>Disable Bluetooth (for all calls) ot turning it off for each individual call by deselecting the Bluetooth toggle when in a call stops the echo for person on the other end of the call.


----------

